# evangelicano



## pizzi

Stamattina Barbara Spinelli, nella trasmissione _Uomini e Profeti_ (Radio Tre), ha parlato di *evangelicani*. La conduttrice ha ripreso il termine, e per tre quarti d'ora hanno discettato su questo argomento.

Penso si trattasse di *evangelici*, cioè i fedeli della Chiesa Evangelica: o c'è una nuova religione, e non sono aggiornata? Non ho trovato *evangelicano* da nessuna parte.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Buon giorno PIZZI,

anch'io ho dato un'occhiata sui vari dizionari, ma esiste solo l'aggettivo *evangelico*. Purtroppo il mattino rappresenta la fase più traumatica per alcuni...tanti anzi, mia sorella inclusa!!


----------



## DavideV

Io frequento una chiesa evangelica, ma non ho mai sentito parlare di evangelicani! Al limite, l'errore più diffuso è quello di confondere envangelici con _evangelisti_.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie a Spiri Spinelli  e al direttamente interessato Davide. Ho cercato di capire se per caso si trattasse di un calco dall'inglese, ma non è così. Di questo passo, speriamo che i valdesi non diventino valdostani... 

Mi stupisce, comunque, che una donna colta come la Spinelli non riesca a salvarsi dalla produzione di inutili neologismi .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Piz  

Spero di non far scoppiare nessuna bomba  ... 

Personalmente, trovo che il termine "evangelicano" (se fosse usato ) risulterebbe molto, molto più corretto di "evangelico" ... e provo (pure ) a spiegarmi  

Evangelismo: "Aspirazione a tornare al cristianesimo primitivo più vicino allo spirito del Vangelo." 

Evangelicalismo: "Nel mondo anglosassone, tolti alcuni gruppi luterani di origine germanica, le confessioni, le associazioni e le Chiese *che portano il nome di evangeliche sono più o meno connesse con l’evangelicalismo della ‘Chiesa bassa’ anglicana*, cioè con quel movimento di rinnovamento che investì, tra gli ultimi decenni del 18° sec. e i primi del 19°, la vita religiosa dell’Inghilterra, rappresentando l’esigenza di una religione interiore, a carattere più pietistico che liturgico, e raccogliendo in sé fermenti misticheggianti per un verso e pratico-assistenziali per l’altro. Il principio del sacerdozio universale e il conseguente ripudio di una gerarchia carismatica, un concetto mistico e non organico di Chiesa, un interesse preminente per il problema della salvezza individuale e della grazia definiscono l’evangelicalismo nei suoi rapporti con l’anglicanesimo e il calvinismo puritano. Capeggiati dal metodismo, i diversi gruppi si raccolsero nella cosiddetta ‘Chiesa bassa’, in opposizione alla ‘Chiesa alta’ anglicana, dove, per l’influsso soprattutto del movimento di Oxford (anglicanesimo), dominavano un ritualismo e un revival liturgico di tipo cattolico." 

Secondo me, la Spinelli non ha usato un neologismo, ha deciso di essere tremendamente "accurata" nella scelta del vocabolo


----------



## DavideV

Un attimo: è il termine "evangelicalismo" a provenire da "evangelico"... quindi una persona appartenente ad una qualsiasi del gruppo di chiese a loro volta appartenenti al movimento evangelicalista non è "evangelicano", ma appunto "evangelico" come peraltro riportato dal link che tu stessa hai postato:

*evangelico*  Nel mondo  protestante centroeuropeo, termine usato per indicare tutti i riformati,  sia evangelico-luterani sia evangelico-riformati (calvinisti e  zwingliani)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, DavideV 

Secondo me però "evangelicalismo" deriva da "evangelico" (del Vangelo): aggettivo, non sostantivo 


EDIT
Scusa, Davide, ho dimenticato di precisare che non sto cercando di sovvertire l'ordine prestabilito  : semplicemente, trovo che "evangelicano" (benché non sia usato e nemmeno esista), sarebbe più corretto di "evangelico" che ho sempre sentito più come aggettivo che come sostantivo; vedi bene che è un parere del tutto personale.


----------



## DavideV

Anjia, figurati... non me la sto prendendo affatto!! Stiamo parlando dell'argomento da un punto di vista strettamente linguistico, no? 

Anche secondo me "evangelicalismo" deriva da "evangelico", è solo che la Treccani è molto chiara sull'argomento: un appartenente ad una qualsiasi delle denominazioni appartenenti alla galassia delle chiese riformate è "evangelico".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Davide,   non ho nessun dubbio che il termine "evangelico" sia tanto aggettivo "chiesa _evangelica_" che sostantivo "sono un'evangelica" , tant'è che io stessa ho inserito il collegamento al Treccani. 

Per il resto ... riprendo l'edit del mio post # 7 : nessuna pretesa, solo ... mi piace il vocabolo usato dalla Spinelli. 
Ciao.


----------



## francisgranada

DavideV said:


> ... *evangelico*  Nel mondo  protestante centroeuropeo, termine usato per indicare tutti i riformati,  sia evangelico-luterani sia evangelico-riformati (calvinisti e  zwingliani)


Dalle mie parti (Europa centrale) _evangelico _si usa solo per _luterano_, invece _riformato _si usa per _calvinista. _Il termine comune è _protestante _(include anche altre religioni, come quella _adventista_, il _battismo _ecc....)


----------



## Youngfun

francisgranada said:


> _avventista_


 

Il ramo della religione cristiana piú diffuso in Cina è il metodismo, chiamato genericamente religione "cristiana evangelica".
Nella mia città natale, Wenzhou, il cristianesimo è la religione piú diffusa dopo l'ateismo D) e il buddismo: il 20% della popolazione è "evangelica", mentre il 10% è cattolica.
Per questo è detta la "Gerusalemme di Cina".
Anche se nel linguaggio comune della mia città, "protestante" o "evangelico" e "cattolico" sono trattati come sinonimi, nessuno sa la differenza...
Anche la chiesa dei cristiani cinesi di Roma si chiama "Chiesa Cristiana *Evangelica*" di Roma.

Secondo me non c'è confusione:

Evangelismo -> evangelista
Evangelicalismo -> evangelico

O sbaglio?


----------



## francisgranada

La "logica" del termine _evangelicano_ la vedo nell'analogia con i termini _cristiano_, _luterano_, _musulmano_, _valdesiano _... Insomma la terminazione -_ano _sembra di figurare spesso nei nomi di varie religioni. Nel caso di _evangelicano _però, oltre alla non esistenza d'una tale parola, si tratterebbe d'un aggettivo in -_ano _derivato da un altro aggettivo in -_ico_. 

Un termine altro che _evangelico_ però, dal punto di vista pratico, potrebbe essere secondo me anche giustificabile per distinguere _evangelico, _aggettivo che si riferisce ai propri Vangeli, ed _evangelico, _aggettivo/sostantivo che si riferisce alla religione evangelica. P.e. nella mia lingua madre si usano due parole diverse.


----------



## longplay

Mi   sembra  che  in Italia  gli   "anismi"   o  semplicemente  gli   "ismi"  stiano  dilagando  senza  freni  ( liberismo,liberalismo,liberazionismo, libertarismo, libertarialismo,
libertilismo  ,libertismo   alcuni  dei  quali  lasciano  terribilmente a disagio )  . A mio  modesto  avviso e nella migliore delle  ipotesi, la giornalista ha fatto  un   "misto-fritto"
tra   " A N G L I C A N O"   e  "EVANGELICO"  . Ripeto "nella migliore delle ipotesi" ... !


----------



## pizzi

Anja: la tua ipotesi è seducente, indagherò al solito _alla fonte_ ! Così riscatto la Spinelli, che mi piace assai . E poi i thread in cui uno all'inizio ha una idea e alla fine l'ha capovolta sono di vera soddisfazione .

Francis: davvero esiste *valdesiano*? Valdese è scaduto per eccesso di semplicità ?

Long: ho avuto anch'io quel sospetto...


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> ... Francis: davvero esiste *valdesiano*? ...



Sì, per esempio qui.


----------



## pizzi

Ah, ma sono un'altra cosa, rispetto ai valdesi! Avevo per un attimo temuto... Grazie, francis, non conoscevo l'esistenza dei valdesiani.


----------



## longplay

Pizzi : il  "misto" potrebbe essere anche con   "LUTERANO". In  generale,  penso che le  persone tipo quello che si chiamava   JETSET  e  oggi   si  definiscono  anche

" p r e s e n z i a l i s t i" ( non solo in TV )  si  prendano  molte  libertà  lessicali .


----------



## francisgranada

pizzi said:


> Ah, ma sono un'altra cosa, rispetto ai valdesi! ...


Sì. Comunque non importa, la sostanza è l'uso delle desinenze -_ano, -iano _nel caso di religioni (o movimenti religiosi).


----------



## Youngfun

Anche Wikipedia riconosce l'ambiguità e accetta le forme evangelismo, evangelicesimo, evangelicismo, evangelicalismo.
Per cui si può usare evangelicano per distringuere le nuove chiese sorte nel XX secolo come l'avventista, la metodista, per distinguerlo da evangelico, che era il movimento sorto dopo il concilio di Trento.


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> Anche Wikipedia riconosce l'ambiguità e accetta le forme evangelismo, evangelicesimo, evangelicismo, evangelicalismo.
> Per cui si può usare evangelicano per distringuere le nuove chiese sorte nel XX secolo come l'avventista, la metodista, per distinguerlo da evangelico, che era il movimento sorto dopo il concilio di Trento.




Ci vorrebbero anche evangelichismo e evangelicanesimo (da cui evangelicano  ?) TROPPI ismi o esimi. Lo diresti protestazionismo o protestanzionesimo invece di

protestantesimo ? Bè......non esageriamo !  Io ho l' impressione che certi  termini- che,qualche volta, vogliono includere il   "tutto" dell ' argomento discusso -

vengano inventati (a bella posta?) da chi non "domina"  l'argomento e non vuole entrare nel particolare e ,men che meno, addentrarsi in spiegazioni.


----------

